# Free AVG Antivirus Recommended by Kim Komando



## SeaBreeze

This is a free antivirus program that is recommended by Kim Komando on her website.  You must remove your current antivirus completely in order to download any new one without issues...http://www.komando.com/downloads/701/powerful-free-anti-virus


----------



## Ina

Sea, Michael has been a fan of Kim Kamando for years. It is one of his go cites for all computer info. He said he trusts her.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I used to get her newsletter, she's on the radio once a week by me, if I can, I catch her show.  She seems to be a very knowledgeable gal, who also helps her elderly mother stay connected to the web.  Lots of what she talks about goes over my head, but I pick up bits here and there that are useful.  I've grown to trust her over the years, she seems like a good egg...she's on the radio right now.


----------



## Pappy

Kim is a looker too. I have her site on Facebook and read her ideas everyday. A lot of good info.


----------



## HarryHippy

I moved from AVG free, to the paid-for AVG Security a couple of years ago and like the prog. but am sorry to report getting 'ransomware' beating the prog and infiltrating my system last year.


----------

